# Fare la corte



## rom_itn

Ciao
Ho visto queste nel'oroscopo del giorno .

Passerete una serata divertente, un uomo/una donna *vi farà la corte...E voi accetterete!*

Che cosa significa?
Grazie
Rom


----------



## shamblesuk

Passerete una serata divertente, un uomo/una donna *vi farà la corte...E voi accetterete!* 
I would say:

You will spend an enjoyable evening, a man/woman will woo you .. and you will accept!


----------



## giocc

I am curious... could anybody suggest alternate ways to express the same concept? (Maybe from both sides of the Atlantic, since I have the feeling that BE and AE might have different ways).
For example, I would have thought at first "a man/woman will fancy you", though I don't know how correct it sounds.
Thanks!
Ciao


----------



## shamblesuk

'A man/woman will fancy you' non mi sento corretto. Meglio 'a man/woman will make eyes at you' oppure 'will give you the eye'. Questo è BE.


----------



## rom_itn

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Passerete una serata divertente, un uomo/una donna *vi farà la corte...E voi accetterete!*
> I would say:
> 
> You will spend an enjoyable evening, a man/woman will woo you .. and you will accept!


 
Ciao Shamblesuk,
Grazie per la tua risposta. Can you please tell me if the English verb "to woo" is a bit old-fashioned or still widely used?
Thanks
Rom


----------



## shamblesuk

'Woo' is still used occasionally but rather old-fashioned as you suggest. 'Flirt', 'pull' or the other I mentioned above may be better.


----------



## rom_itn

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> 'Woo' is still used occasionally but rather old-fashioned as you suggest. 'Flirt', 'pull' or the other I mentioned above may be better.


 
Great! Grazie Shamblesuk!
Rom


----------



## motobliquo

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> 'A man/woman will fancy you' non mi *sento* corretto. Meglio 'a man/woman will make eyes at you' oppure 'will give you the eye'. Questo è BE.




Secondo me è meglio dire: _«non mi sembra corretto»_ 
bye, R.


----------



## shamblesuk

Grazie mille per le correzione. E' perché siamo qui!


----------



## motobliquo

My pleasure Sham, 


			
				shamblesuk said:
			
		

> E' perché siamo qui!


I’m sorry, I don’t understand...
Maybe «that’s why we’re here»?


----------



## shamblesuk

Esattamente. Non è corretto?


----------



## motobliquo

The first sentence coming in my mind is_addirittura_
*Siamo qui apposta*.
Or more likely *siamo qui per questo*
did you get my drift?


----------



## shamblesuk

Va bene. Penso che io abbia capito.


----------



## motobliquo

Whenever;
Is my answer correct? Yours was!


----------



## shamblesuk

Non lo so!


----------



## motobliquo

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Non lo so!


LOL I said «whenever» meaning : Whenever you have any doubt, feel free to ask.

Just kidding, 
Ciao, Raffaele


----------



## carrickp

Modern colloquial AE might say, "A man or a woman will come on to you -- and you will accept."


----------



## mzsweeett

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> 'Woo' is still used occasionally but rather old-fashioned as you suggest. 'Flirt', 'pull' or the other I mentioned above may be better.


I slightly agree. When horoscopes are written generally speaking they are a little more formal than _*flirt*_ or _*pull*_ or _*hit on*_ etc.  I generally see things like _*take notice*_, _*court*_, or _*approach*_.  The more trendy and slangy terms I do not see all that often...... I suppose due to lack of tact??

Perhaps this is a better meaning..... someone will take notice of/approach you....

Sweet T.


----------



## lsp

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Passerete una serata divertente, un uomo/una donna *vi farà la corte...E voi accetterete!*
> I would say:
> 
> You will spend an enjoyable evening, a man/woman will woo you .. and you will accept!


I'd have said the same (in AE), for the reason given by mzsweeett (i.e., horoscopes use that kind of language). I would not agree with carrickp (there's a first time for everything, right CP? ). "...will come on to you" is not at all romantic.


----------



## carrickp

lsp said:
			
		

> I'd have said the same (in AE), for the reason given by mzsweeett (i.e., horoscopes use that kind of language). I would not agree with carrickp (there's a first time for everything, right CP? ). "...will come on to you" is not at all romantic.



You're absolutely correct as always -- it's not a bit romantic. Sorry, I didn't know it was supposed to be. I was trying to give the AE equivalent of "fancy" in BE. (AE might also say "hit on" an object of one's libido.)

Sadly, the romance in such situations has fallen out of AE a bit -- most phrases would sound a bit old fashioned, I think.

A very non-literal translation, but something you might well see in a horoscope in the U.S., would be: "Romance comes calling -- and you will invite it in."


----------



## mzsweeett

carrickp said:
			
		

> You're absolutely correct as always -- it's not a bit romantic. Sorry, I didn't know it was supposed to be. I was trying to give the AE equivalent of "fancy" in BE. (AE might also say "hit on" an object of one's libido.)
> 
> Sadly, the romance in such situations has fallen out of AE a bit -- most phrases would sound a bit old fashioned, I think.
> 
> A very non-literal translation, but something you might well see in a horoscope in the U.S., would be: "Romance comes calling -- and you will invite it in."


Ah how right you are!!!!! You didn't go run and get a horoscope to look at before posting did you???? LOL!!!!! But what you have here is totally on the money. Great work CP!!!

 

Sweet T


----------



## lsp

carrickp said:
			
		

> You're absolutely correct as always -- it's not a bit romantic. Sorry, I didn't know it was supposed to be. I was trying to give the AE equivalent of "fancy" in BE. (AE might also say "hit on" an object of one's libido.)
> 
> Sadly, the romance in such situations has fallen out of AE a bit -- most phrases would sound a bit old fashioned, I think.
> 
> A very non-literal translation, but something you might well see in a horoscope in the U.S., would be: "Romance comes calling -- and you will invite it in."


All is right again with the world, I agree with you. Beautifully said.


----------



## rambler

One of Garzanti’s entries for “filo” says the following:_fare il filo a qualcuno_ [*fargli la corte*]
_to make the thread to someone_ [*? ? ?*]

​What does “fargli la corte” mean? 

Thank you!


----------



## Jana337

I have never heard "fare il filo" but "fare la corte" means "to court" someone.

Jana


----------



## rambler

You mean, in the romantic sense?

What about 'fargli'?


----------



## andersxman

I'm familiar with the "fare il filo" one. It means to come on to someone, should be alright, but await confirmation and possible example of usage from a native italian speaker.


----------



## Jana337

rambler said:
			
		

> You mean, in the romantic sense?
> 
> What about 'fargli'?


Yes, in the romantic sense.
It is fare la corte a qualcuno --> fargli la corte (to court a male), farle la corte (to court a female).
Faccio la corte a Paolo. Gli faccio la corte. Ho deciso di fargli la corte.

Chiaro? 

Jana

P.S. But I don't think that "filo" has the same meaning. It sounds like chiacchierare or something.


----------



## berietto

Ciao a tutti

Fare il filo e fare la corte hanno lo stesso significato in italiano! Significa corteggiare qualcuno, "provarci" detto in termini più "giovanili" ehehe!

Saluti

Angelo


----------



## Raphillon

"Fare il filo" is more colloquial, common with young people
"Fare la corte" is more formal, sort of old fashion... Could sound more romantic, too. Old style gentlemanship


----------



## systema encephale

berietto said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Fare il filo e fare la corte hanno lo stesso significato in italiano! Significa corteggiare qualcuno, "provarci" detto in termini più "giovanili" ehehe!


Giovanile per giovanile... anche _tacchinare_ ha lo stesso significato, anche se usato molto meno.


----------



## Silvia

Riassumendo:
fare il filo a qualcuno, fare la corte a qualcuno, tacchinare qualcuno, stare dietro a qualcuno, andare dietro a qualcuno, (in alcuni casi anche) stare sotto a qualcuno, ronzare intorno a qualcuno...


----------



## whi

shamblesuk said:


> Grazie mille per le correzione. E' perché siamo qui!


[è] per questo [che] siamo qui. Siamo qui per questo!


----------



## giginho

Silvia said:


> Riassumendo:
> fare il filo a qualcuno, fare la corte a qualcuno, tacchinare qualcuno, stare dietro a qualcuno, andare dietro a qualcuno, (in alcuni casi anche) stare sotto a qualcuno, ronzare intorno a qualcuno...



Modernizzo il thread:

Baccagliare qualcuno = fare la corte = fare il filo.

Provarci con qualcuno ha un significato un po' diverso, indica compiere azioni per dichiarare il proprio interesse a qualcuno (esempio: dichiararsi apertamente, provare a dare un bacio, dire frasi romantiche con l'intenzione di dimostrare interesse...). Fare il filo, baccagliare, fare la corte è lo step precedente al provarci.


----------

